# Comparador de ventana con transistores?



## davidgf (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una gran duda con el siguiente ejercicio, a ver si alguno de vosotros me puede ayudar.

Es un comparador de ventana con dos tensiones de referencia (llamemos Va i Vb) i una entrada Vo.
Si Va>Vo>Vb el comparador deberia encender el LED. Pero no me cuadra.

Si Va>Vo>Vb entonces la salida de los dos amplificadores es Vcc no? Entonces ambos transistores estan en saturacion ya que Vbe >> 0.8 no? Entonces hay un cortocircuito entre colector i emisor, por lo que en la cabeza del LED hay 0V y toda la intensidad se va por los transistores en vez del LED.

Qué hago mal en mi razonamiento?

Gracias

David


----------



## nietzche (Jun 4, 2009)

pero lo que tu estas mostrando en tu esquema no son transistores, son amplificador operacionales especializados en comparacion, como el lm339 o el lm311, el transistori que se ve en el triangulo indica que la salida es a colector abierto, osea que si Vin es menor que el comparador de arriba pero mayor que el comparador de abajo entonces en led no encienda, si sobrepasa cualquiera de estos limites el led se enciende, que quiere decir que cuando el voltaje de entrada esta entre los niveles de referencia conformados por las resistencias divisoras de tension, entonces el transistor queda saturado y practicamente hay un cortocircuito entre la tierra y el colector, por lo tanto el led no prende

pero si sale de los rangos el transistor queda en corto y vcc llega al led y se cierra el circuito

me parece que este opamp es con strobe, no se si te resolvi la duda

aqui hay mas

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Comparators.html


----------



## davidgf (Jun 4, 2009)

Entonces no es un operacional con un transistor conectado a base no? 

El circuito equivalente seria este? http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/ComparatorEquivalent.GIF

Es que no me enteré mucho en clase, pensaba que simplemente era un operacional con un NPN en la salida.

Gracias


----------



## nietzche (Jun 4, 2009)

hay perdon, creo que no es el lm339, creo es el lm311, porque ese ultimo tiene 2 salidas http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM311.html   ya que en tu diagrama se ve otra salida que va a tierra


----------



## davidgf (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey,

Entonces ese amplificador hay que cambiarlo por su modelo lm311? Es que yo recuerdo que en clase el profesor hacía algo muy sencillo, trivial. I con ello resolvía el circuito. Además no le dio mucho interés, como si fuera algo fácil o que no merece mención especial.

Gracias!


----------



## nietzche (Jun 5, 2009)

a pues es un mugre comparador comun y corriente, el lm339 o hasta el 741, solo que el 741 te va a dar dos salidas: +vsat  y  -vsat, y el 339 el voltaje que quieras, el transistor en el opamp de la figura de tu ckto solo sirve para ilustrar que lleva colector abierto


----------



## davidgf (Jun 5, 2009)

Perdona pero es que me quedo igual. Explicamelo como si fuera tonto... jejeje
Un operacional con salida en colector abierto que hace exactamente?


----------



## nietzche (Jun 5, 2009)

Una salida de colector abierto significa que no tiene polarizacion de colector, en configuracion emisor comun, quiere esto decir, que se puede elegir cualquier resistencia en la salida y manejar cualquier nivel de tension que nosotros queramos, a la salida puedes manejar 12v, 5v, 1v, 30v, los que tu quieras y los que acepte la hoja de datos, en cambio con el 741 por ejemplo, no puedes hacerlo porque en las salidas te da  +vsat o -vsat, y recuerda que un comparador de ventana, si sale fuera de los rangos le puedes manejar cualquier tension en la salida, por eso es muy util

checa la pagina quete mande y mira esta tambien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about10504.html


y que puedes hacer por ejemplo, puedes realizar un comparador y a la salida puedes usar compuertas digitales, a la salida del comparador  lo alimentas con 5v con su resistencia de 1 kohm y listo, es compatible con ttl


----------

